# كود الجمعية الامريكية لمكافحة الحريق كاملا نسخة 2000 لا تحتاج اي كراك أو تغيير تاريخ



## أباياسر (23 مايو 2009)

كود الجمعية الامريكية لمكافحة الحريق كاملا نسخة 2000 لا تحتاج اي كراك أو تغيير تاريخ الجهاز 
للمتابعة وتحميل الكود أضغط الروابط التالية:

الجزء الاول:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24453516/NFPA2002.part01.rar

الجزء الثاني:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24453964/NFPA2002.part02.rar

الجزء الثالث:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24455282/NFPA2002.part03.rar

الجزء الرابع:

[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/24455851/NFPA2002.part04.rar"]http://rapidshare.com/files/24455851/NFPA2002.part04.rar[/URL]

الجزء الخامس:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24456984/NFPA2002.part05.rar

الجزء السادس:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24458181/NFPA2002.part06.rar

الجزء السابع:
http://rapidshare.com/files/24458604/NFPA2002.part07.rar

الجزءالثامن :
http://rapidshare.com/files/24459020/NFPA2002.part08.rar

الجزء التاسع:

http://rapidshare.com/files/24459438/NFPA2002.part09.rar

 تمنياتي للجميع بالفائدة
منقول للأمانة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
رغم أن كثير من الأخوة لا يستطيعون التحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## أباياسر (24 مايو 2009)

والله ولا أنا لكني وجدته هكذا بعد البحث فأردت نقله من أجل النفع 
أشكر مرورك الكريم


----------



## أباياسر (24 مايو 2009)

وجدت في منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية إصدار 2002 من الكود على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69490.html


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------

